# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Prostatakrebs in Europa

## RuStra

Bis letzte Woche wusste ich nicht, wie der EU-Kommissar für Gesundheit heisst: John Dalli.
Nun bin ich schlauer und habe mal auf der Seite der Government Gazette als Suchbegriff "prostate cancer" eingegeben - und siehe da, 
da gibts allerhand, was wir vielleicht mal lesen sollten!

Als erstes erscheint in der Treffer-Liste ein Artikel von Sanofi, einem Pharma-Konzern, was nur denjenigen wundern dürfte, der die EU für eine Vereinigung für Erhaltung und Förderung der Volksgesundheit hält. Titel: "Prostate Cancer in Europe: Screening, Treatment and Control", Datum vom 7.10.2011

Als zweites ein statement von Prof.Heidenreich: "Patients with Metastatic and Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer in Europe", Datum 6.10.2011

Dann, drittens, von Prof.Tombal, auch einem bekannten Urologen, aus Belgien: "A Vision for Action on Prostate Cancer", Datum 6.10.2011

Wieso jetzt in diesen Tagen da so geballt auf europäischer Ebene zum Prostatakrebs sich positioniert wird, erfahren wir im nächsten Artikel, vom Gesundheits-Kommissar persönlich:

John Dalli schreibt unter dem Titel  "Prostate Cancer Screening in Europe  A Four Month Follow-Up", auch mit Datum 6.10.2011, folgendes:




> "Four months on from the lively dinner debate on prostate cancer organised by the International Centre for Parliamentary Studies, I would like to put forward my reflections on the points raised. The comments and questions received from the participants related mainly to improved regulatory frameworks and accelerated approval processes and also Health Technology Assessment."


Aha, vor 4 Monaten hat es also eine "dinner debate" zum Prostatakrebs gegeben, von dem "International Centre for Parliamentary Studies" organisert. 
Wer ist das? Auf deren Seite steht gleich am Anfang dieses:




> The International Centre for Parliamentary Studies exists to promote effective policy making and good governance through better interaction between Parliaments, Governments and other stakeholders in society.


Aha, hier soll also vermittelt werden, soso. Mit anderen "stakeholdern" in der Gesellschaft. Parlamente, Regierungen und stakeholder. Was auch immer das heissen mag, im Zusammenhang mit dem angesprochenen dinner Gespräch vor 4 Monaten zum Thema Prostatakrebs in Europa waren jedenfalls Urologen und Pharma-Vertreter dabei, soviel scheint sicher zu sein. Worüber haben sie gesprochen oder verhandelt?

*"The comments and questions received from the participants related mainly  to improved regulatory frameworks and accelerated approval processes"*

Also es ging um Verbesserung von Rahmenbedinungen und Beschleunigung von Zulassungsverfahren.
Die Pharma will leichter und schneller mit ihren Medikamenten auf den EU-Markt und trifft sich deshalb zum dinner mit dem zuständigen EU-Kommissar, ist es das?




> On the first point, I would like to make a few clarifications about the Clinical Trials Directive. This piece of legislation provides for a broad regulatory framework that sets out how clinical trials should be performed to ensure the safety and rights of subjects and the quality of data.


Es gab also offenbar Streit um die "Clinical Trials Directive", was ist das?
Eine offenbar 2001 verabschiedete EU-Direktive, die Ausgestaltung von klinischen Studien betreffend. Es mag sie auf irgendwelchen EU-Seiten auch auf deutsch geben, aber hier interessiert der aktuelle Prozess, also was soll -vermutlich von Pharma-Seite vorgetragen-  geändert werden?

Mr. Dalli schreibt weiter:




> I am very concerned about a steady decline of clinical trials in the EU since 2007. The primary responsibility for such research lies with industry and academia. But obviously the regulatory environment plays an important role, too. The 2001 Clinical Trials Directive has been the subject of repeated criticism. Indeed, the Directive is not applied uniformly by the Member States. Furthermore, it is criticised for neglecting the increasingly global scale of clinical trials and for causing a high administrative burden of clinical trials by not taking account of practical needs and constraints.
> I am committed to addressing these issues.


Er ist also sehr besorgt, dass in der EU die Anzahl klinischer Studien seit 2007 rückläufig ist. Was er nicht nur auf die Verantwortlichkeit von Industrie und akademischer Welt schiebt, sondern auch auf die staatlichen Regulationen. Die Direktive sei oft kritisiert worden, sie passe nicht zum zunehmend global organisierten Studienbetrieb und hätte zuviel administrative Hürden.
Aber nun kommt der Kommissar und kümmert sich.

Was die Direktive angeht, so gibts da auch schon ein Ergebnis, denn Dalli schreibt:




> I am committed to addressing these issues. My services have launched a public consultation on the revision of the Clinical Trials Directive earlier this year. The responses received from stakeholders, including those from the International Centre for Parliamentary Studies, were carefully analysed by the Commissions services. The resulting consultation report, which includes individual comments, as well as a summary of all responses, is now available on the Commissions website.


Man kann unter dieser Adresse die überarbeitete Direktive runterladen, auch dieses vielleicht irgendwo auf deutsch - und vielleicht bekommen wir ja im Verlaufe dieses Diskussionsfadens durch irgendejemand erläutert, was denn nun die Unterschiede/ Verbesserungen/ Verschlimmbesserungen vor allem für uns Patienten sind.

Gesundheits-Kommissar John Dalli fährt fort:




> Following the public consultation, I intend to put forward a proposal for a thorough revision of the Clinical Trials Directive next year. My ambition is to improve the regulatory framework by introducing a smart and quick approval process for clinical trials, which at the same time respects the primary responsibility of Member States for ethical issues.


Er will also nächstes schon wieder an das nächste Update der Direktive ran (so wie wir ja immer die jährliche oder zweijährliche Überarbeitung der S3-Leitlinie fordern, oder?). Und er hat die Ambition, die Rahmenbedingungen offenbar für die Medikamentenentwicklung (das Arzneimittelrecht ist zum ersten Mal beim EU-Kommissar, vorher war es beim Industrie-Kommissar angesiedelt, Günter Verheugen ...) dadurch zu verbessern, dass er einen intelligenten und schnellen Zulassungs-Prozess strickt, was auch immer das heisst.

Tja, tja, vielleicht hat der ein oder die andere Lust, hier ein bischen mit-/nachzulesen und sich Gedanken zu machen, was denn da auf der europäischen Ebene in Sachen Prostatakrebs abgeht?!?!?!?

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

vielen Dank für diese Infos.

Vorab: Das erinnert mich doch sehr an die Geburtstagsfeier von Josef Ackermann bei Frau Merkel im Kanzleramt.

Es ist mühselig und bei sensibilisierter Öffentlichkeit kontraproduktiv, unten zu schmieren, wenn es oben bei einem Candlelight-Dinner viel bequemer und eleganter zu funktionieren scheint.

Viele Grüße aus NRW
hans

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> vielen Dank für diese Infos.
> 
> Vorab: Das erinnert mich doch sehr an die Geburtstagsfeier von Josef Ackermann bei Frau Merkel im Kanzleramt.


Oh yeahh! danke für diesen Vergleich !!! habe vorhin in der ard-mediathek monitor gesehen, wie Mr.Ackermann und die sonstigen Bankster die Politik eingespannt haben, um nur ja auch noch die kleinsten Risiken auf den Steuerzahler abzuwälzen. OccupyWallstreet ist auch hier angesagt!




> Es ist mühselig und bei sensibilisierter Öffentlichkeit kontraproduktiv, unten zu schmieren, wenn es oben bei einem Candlelight-Dinner viel bequemer und eleganter zu funktionieren scheint.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus NRW
> hans


Ja, im G-BA -ich bin ja "Patientenvertreter" im Unterausschuss Arzneimittel-  ist die Pharma fein säuberlich in allen Prozessen herausgehalten und hier auf EU-Ebene das genaue Gegenteil - wie es scheint.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

ich habe die Aera "Karl Jung" beim BA in allen Schattierungen negativ genießen dürfen. http://www.oberbrechen.de/geschichte/Karl%20Jung.htm

Es ist nicht ohne Grund eine Umstrukturierung und Namensänderung des BA zum G-BA erfolgt. Allerdings sitzt mit Hess wieder ein Jurist auf dem Stuhl des Vorsitzenden und seine Stimme ist bei strittigen Fragen ausschlaggebend. Das System ist nur mangelhaft reformiert worden, auch wenn Patientenvertreter, ohne Stimmrecht(!), zugelassen sind.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß in dieser Einrichtung die Interessen der Patienten/Versicherten unzureichend vertreten sind, obwohl sie das ganze Schmierentheater mit ihren Beiträgen finanzieren. Patienten/Versicherte sind immer die Dummen und werden zwischen den anderen Interessenverbänden zerrieben. Leider sehe ich z.Z. keine Möglichkeit, diese menschenunwürdige Situation in der GKV zu ändern. Der Patient/Versicherte ist in diesem System immer der Dumme.

Viele Grüße aus NRW
hans

----------


## RuStra

> ... habe mal auf der Seite der Government Gazette als Suchbegriff "prostate cancer" eingegeben - und siehe da, 
> da gibts allerhand, was wir vielleicht mal lesen sollten!


Als zweites ein statement von Prof.Heidenreich: "Patients with Metastatic and Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer in Europe", Datum 6.10.2011

Ich möchte auf das statement von Prof. Heidenreich eingehen, das ist wohl auch von allen derzeit verfügbaren statements das unproblematischste, man versteht was er will:

Kurz gesagt will er eine Harmonisierung von Diagnostik und Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom auf europäischer Ebene entlang wissenschaftlicher Leitlinien. Und damit eine Beendigung von derzeit noch krassen Unterschieden im Vergleich der Länder.




> I am firmly convinced that is one of the most important duties for  active uro-oncologists involved in the management of advanced prostate  cancer to harmonize diagnosis and treatment among European countries.


"Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es eine der wichtigsten Pflichten für in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms involvierte Uro-Onkologen ist, die Diagnostik und die Behandlung zwischen den europäischen Ländern zu harmonisieren."


Man muss wissen, dass Prof. Heidenreich federführend ist bei den europäischen Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs - hier die aktuelle Version.
Als solcher hat er beispielsweise schon kurz nach der Zulassung des Cabazitaxel/Jevtana mit Hinweis auf die Zulassungsstudie dieses neue Taxan zur Behandlung nach Taxotere in die Leitlinie aufgenommen. 





> Although there are many innovative therapeutic developments with regard  to effective treatment such as MDV3100, abiraterone, Tak-700,  cabazitaxel to name a few, a significant gap exists between medical  improvement on the one hand and the real medical care of patients with  advanced prostate cancer.


"Obwohl es viele innovative therapeutische Entwicklungen für die effektive Behandlung gibt wie MDV3100, Abiraterone, Tak-700 und Cabazitaxel, um nur einige zu nennen, gibt es einen signifikantes Auseinanderklaffen zwischen dem medizinischen Fortschritt auf der einen Seite und der realen Versorgung der Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs."

Er führt dann 2 Beispiele an, Hormonblockade und Chemotherapie:




> Whereas the majority of men receive some type of androgen deprivation  therapy (ADT), only 50% of European urologists use ADT as recommended by  the EAU guidelines.


"Während die Mehrheit der Männer mit irgendeiner Variante des Androgenentzugs behandelt wird, wenden lediglich 50% der europäischen Urologen die HB so wie von der Leitlinie empfohlen an."

Er schreibt weiter:




> Once patients progress during ADT systemic chemotherapy with docetaxel  represents the first line treatment of choice. Again, there is a high  discrepancy between European countries and up to 30% of prostate cancer  patients never have received chemotherapy until they finally die due to  prostate cancer.


"Wenn die Patienten unter Hormonblockade einen Progress erleiden, ist die Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel die Erstliniein-Therapie der Wahl. Aber es gibt auch hier eine grosse Diskrepanz zwischen den europäischen Ländern, sodass bis zu 30% der Prostatakrebspatienten bis zu ihrem Prostatakrebs-Tod nie eine Chemotherapie bekommen haben."

Nun könnte man sagen, zum Glück. Und das wäre auch nicht voll daneben, denn die Evidenz für den klinischen Nutzen der Taxan-basierten Chemo beim PCa steht nicht auf sehr sicheren Füssen. Wir haben -am Beispiel Cabazitaxel gesagt- halt immer den Unterschied zwischen nachgewiesener Wirksamkeit einer Substanz/ eines Verfahrens, die dann zur Zulassung führt, auch wenn der Überlebensvorteil noch so minimal ist, und dem klinischen Nutzen, der mit der Zulassungsstudie noch nicht aufgezeigt ist. Inwieweit ich mir wünschen würde, dass europaweit zu 100% die Uro-Onkologen das Cabazitaxel, kaum ist es zugelassen, anwenden, ohne die erheblichen Nebenwirkungen hinreichend abfedern oder gar abschätzen zu können, sei dahingestellt. Und was das Taxotere angeht, das ja Prof. Heidenreich anspricht, so existiert auch 7 Jahre nach Zulassung immer noch die Unsicherheit, ob es denn überhaupt anschlägt. Es gibt keinen Test vorab. Und da einfach die Taxo-Quote nach Versagen der HB erhöhen, birgt das Risiko, dass ich selbst mit wenigen Infusionen dem Mann den Rest gebe. 

Im weiteren positioniert sich Prof. Heidenreich gegen "sogenannte alternative Behandlungen":




> ... a significant rank growth of so-called alternative  treatment options offered to the patients can be observed. Most of these  options have never been validated in clinical trials.


" ... können wir ein zunehmendes Angebot für die Patienten von sogenannten alternativen Behandlungen beobachten. Die meisten dieser Optionen sind aber nie in klinischen Studien validiert worden."

OK, worum gehts? Eine alte Debatte, in der immer diegleichen Fragen auftauchen, die ich jetzt aber nicht aufgreifen will.

Am Ende seines Beitrages wird Prof. Heidenreich konkret, wie er die Harmonisierung von Diagnostik und Therapie erreichen will,
durch eine per validiertem Fragebogen herbeigeführte Standardisierung der Dokumentation und darauf aufbauend der Identifizierung der besten diagnostischen und therapeutischen Behandlungs-Optionen.




> ... 
> 
> intensive research into health care provision has to be initiated  with the use of  several options which have been currently activated by  the EUA guideline panel on prostate cancer and which have to be  supported by European politicians: 
> standardized documentation of diagnostic measures in men with  progressing prostate cancer after androgen deprivation therapy according  to a validated questionnaire among European urologistsstandardized documentation of initiated treatments and treatment  responses in men with progressing prostate cancer after androgen  deprivation therapy according to a validated questionnaire among  European urologistsinclusion of the national patient support groups to distribute the questionnaire among their membersidentification of the most promising diagnostic and therapeutic measures


Auch die Prostatkrebs-Selbsthilfe taucht hier auf, als Verteiler des standardisierten Fragebogens.

Soweit Prof. Heidenreich.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf Stratmann

----------


## JosefJ

Pharmamacht und -einfluß

Hallo Rudolf,
Hallo Hans,


ich war kürzlich auf dem DGHO-Kongreßund erlebte hautnah, wie stark der Einfluß der Pharmaindustrieauf die Präsentierung von Studienergebnissen ist. Meist stehendie vortragenden Ärzte, die über eine Studieinformieren, im Sold des Pharmakonzerns, der die Studie durchgeführthat. Das fördert nicht gerade eine neutrale abgewogeneBerichterstattung. Beispiel: Cabazitaxel. Es wird entweder gar nichtoder nur am Rande erwähnt, daß für dieZulassungsstudie nur Männer aufgenommen wurden, die vorher einevollständige Docetaxel-Chemotherapie erhalten hatten. Männer,die eine Docetaxelchemo aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen oder aufgrundeines mangelnden Ansprechens des Taxans abgebrochen hatten, kamen indie Cabazitaxel-Zulassungsstudie erst gar nicht rein. Somit hat mankeine Patientenpopulation wie sie der Urologe bzw. der Onkologe inder täglichen Praxis sieht. Wären solche Männer in dieZulassungsstudie reingekommen, hätte womöglich Cabazitaxeldie Zulassung gar nicht geschafft bzw. die Lebensverlängerungwäre unter 2,4 Monaten geblieben. Man müßte zumindestden behandelnden Ärzten einen Warnhinweis mit auf den Weg geben,daß bei abgebrochener Docetaxelchemo auch die Wirksamkeit vonCabazitaxel begrenzt sein könnte – zumindest ist fürdieses Patientenklientel kein Nutzen nachgewiesen worden. Aber die meistenOnkologen fahren vom diesjährigen Kongreß nach Hause ohnediese Fakten im Kopf zu haben. Sowas macht einfach nur traurig.
Trotz allem ein schönen WE!
Josef

----------


## RuStra

> ...  habe mal auf der Seite der Government Gazette als Suchbegriff "prostate cancer" eingegeben - und siehe da, 
> da gibts allerhand, was wir vielleicht mal lesen sollten!
> 
> Dann, drittens, von Prof.Tombal, auch einem bekannten Urologen, aus Belgien: "A Vision for Action on Prostate Cancer", Datum 6.10.2011


Ich möchte mich bei diesem Artikel vor allem mit den Überlegungen zum regulatorischen Rahmen beschäftigen, die scheinen mir am interessantesten zu sein, zumal sie in dieser Form in den anderen Beiträgen nicht auftauchen.

Prof. Tombal, der ja auch bei der europäischen Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe Vereinigung "Europa-Uomo" mitmacht, setzt in seinem statement an dem Uomo-"Call to Action" von 2009 an, mit folgenden Punkten:




> This call of actions includes:
> - Recognition by governments of the morbidity and mortality burdens of PCa, so that it can be made a higher priority in their health agenda.
> - Commitment from governments to ensure sustainable support for basic research for a new biomarker and clinical research on treatment comparison.
> - Health professionals to educate their patients about the risk factors for prostate cancer, such as family history, ensuring those at risk are given appropriate information
> - Physicians to tailor treatment according to the individual patient, avoiding over- and under-treatment, through appropriate use of PSA testing to ensure that men receive the right treatment
> - Society to come together to build partnerships in helping to reduce the burden of the disease as well as identify common action and reducing the existing inequalities on access to treatment.


Diese als "Vision" bezeichnete Sammlung von Zielen will er in "folgende Strategie" übersetzen:

*Screening* - dieser Absatz passt gut in die parallel laufende Debatte


*Regulatory frameworks* - Dies sollten wir genauer anschauen, wie ich finde:




> noteworthy, drug developments have been successfully conducted in PCa only in the end-of-life setting. 
> Indeed, 8 new agents (docetaxel, zoledronic acid, abiraterone, cabazitaxel, denosumab, alpharadin, sipuleucel-T) have been registered in the last 6 years for castration-resistant PCa, an end stage disease. This comes from industry seeking rapid validation and registration. 
> Concomitantly, there has been quasi no research on strategy for high-risk localized disease, the initial pool of patients at risk of dying from the disease. Academic research on combinatory treatment, including surgery, radiotherapy, hormonal treatment and newer molecule, is poorly supported by national and international grants, including EC frameworks programs, which focus more on basic and translational research. 
> Most academic groups already struggling for fund raising have been slowed-down by the complexity and cost imposed by the EU regulation on human experimentation. 
> In addition, the pharmaceutical industry has been consistently reluctant to support large trial programs outside the registration window to the detriment of the patients. 
> Therefore any Improved Regulatory Frameworks and Accelerated Approval Processes must be linked with a strong engagement both from government and industry. 
> Regulatory processes must be adapted to facilitate translation of approved drugs in an earlier setting. Industry must commit to engagement linking quicker approval to support of academic trials.



"Es ist bemerkenswert, dass beim PCa die Medikamenten-Entwicklung erfolgreich gewesen ist nur für die Endstadium-Situation. 

In der Tat sind 8 neue Medikamente in den letzten 6 Jahren zugelassen worden (Docetaxel, Zoledronsäure, Abiraterone, Cabazitaxel, Denosumab, Alpharadin, Sipuleucel-T) für das kastrationsresistente PCa, eine Endstadium-Erkrankung. Das ist zustande gekommen durch das Drängen der Industrie auf schnelle Validierung und Zulassung. 

Zur gleichen Zeit hat es quasi keinerlei Forschung gegeben, die sich mit der Strategie für die lokalisierte Hochrisiko-Erkrankung beschäftigt hätte, wo aber doch diese Erkrankung diejenigen Patienten umfasst, die Gefahr laufen, am Prostatakrebs zu sterben.

Die akademische Forschung über Kombinations-Therapien, einschliesslich Operation, Strahlentherapie, Hormontherapie und neuere Moleküle, wird ganz schlecht nationale oder international unterstützt, auch nicht durch Rahmenprogramme der Europäischen Kommission, die sich mehr auf Grundlagenforschung und translationale Forschung beziehen.

Die meisten akademischen Forschungsgruppen, die ohnehin um ihre Finanzierung kämpfen, werden in ihrer Arbeit behindert durch die Komplexität und die Kosten, die mit der EU Regulation von Versuchsdurchführungen mit Menschen verbunden sind.

Hinzu kommt, dass die pharmazeutische Industrie konsistent abgeneigt ist, grosse Studien-Programme zu unterstützen, die sich nicht in einem Zulassungs-Fenster bewegen, zum Schaden der Patienten.

Deshalb muss jegliche "Verbesserung des regulatorischen Rahmens und Beschleunigung des Zulassungs-Prozesses" verbunden sein mit einem ernsthaften Engagement sowohl von Regierungsseite wie auch von Seiten der Industrie.

Regulatorische Prozesse müssen so angegpasst werden, dass sie die Übertragung von bereits zugelassenen Medikamenten auf frühere Krankheitsstadien erleichtern.
Die Industrie muss dazu verpflichtet werden, ihr Engagement für schnellere Zulassung zu verbinden mit der Unterstützung akademischer Studien [richtig übersetzt ?? vielleicht habe ich das falsch verstanden ????]
"

Je mehr ich diese Sätze inhaliere, umso mehr gefallen sie mir.
Besser als das, was Heidenreich geschrieben hat.

Was meint ihr?

Sie sind allerdings, wenn man wirklich das gesamte Feld, in dem die Musik spielt, abschreiten wollte, nur ein Anfang.

Überraschend, dass man die Medikamenten-Entwicklung mal auf diese Weise interpretiert sieht: In der Tat sind die Studien so ausgelegt worden, dass für den Bereich, für den es lange therapeutisch nix gab, nämlich nach Versagen der HB, eine Lösung gesucht wurde und wird. Dabei ist völllig klar, dass Ansätze wie die Hemmung von CYP17 (Abiraterone/Zytiga) oder die Programmierung körpereigener Abwehrzellen auf die Erkennung von Prostatakrebszellen (Sipuleucel-T / Provenge) aller Voraussicht nach in früheren Krankheitsstadien erheblich besser wirken dürften. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Rudolf,
Hallo Hans,

wenn Prof.Heidenreich beklagt, daß viele alternative Behandlungsmethodenklinisch nie validiert wurden (und man deshalb über derenWirksamkeit nichts weiß), kann man nur sagen: selberschuld!
Welche Universitätsurologie macht eigene prospektivrandomisierte Behandlungsstudien mit über 500 Patienten? Diewenigen, die stattgefunden haben, drehten sich um Bestrahlungs- undOP-Studien, mit denen Urologen oder Radiologen ihrem eigenen Tun einewissenschaftliche Basis geben wollten.
An Behandlungsstudien mitalternativen Medikamenten (Thalidomid, Celebrex, Leukine etc.)
hattensie kein Interesse. Wenn es Gott sei Dank ein anderer machte wie z.B. Prof. Reichle, wurde er oft mißtrauisch von der Zunft beäugtund es wurde ihm keine Unterstützung gewährt bis auf wenigeAusnahmen. In meiner Gruppe kam es häufiger vor, daß voreiner Studienteilnahme bei Prof. Reichle gewarnt wurde, vielleichtweil man lieber die von der Pharmaindustrie bezahlten Studien vollhaben wollte.
Es gibt immer noch keine langfristigenBehandlungsstrategien für den PCa. Brav wird eine medikamentöseBehandlung nach der anderen angeboten bis sie unwirksam wird (HB,dann Chemo etc.) - besser könnten wir dem Krebs gar nicht in dieHände arbeiten. 
Nur einige amerikanische Onkologen versucheneine langfristige (über viele Jahre angelegte) Strategie. 
Immerwieder haben wir vor 10 Jahren darauf gedrängt, dieintermittierende HB mit einer anschließenden medikamentösenErhaltungstherapie in einer großen Behandlungsstudie zuevaluieren. Es wurde bis heute nicht gemacht. Es wäre imInteresse der Patienten gewesen, war aber offensichtlich nicht imInteresse vieler Urologen. 
Pharmastudien mit Zulassungen sindnatürlich wichtig. Aber die Studien werden so geplant, daßeine Zulassung möglichst wahrscheinlich wird. Ob das mit derBehandlungsrealität überein stimmt, spielt eineuntergeordnete Rolle. Wenn eine Zulassungsstudie geplant wird, werdenUrologen gefragt, die oft im Sold der Firma stehen - wir, diePatienten werden bei der Planung einer Studie nicht hinzugezogen.Genauso wie wir kein Stimmrecht im G-BA haben oder nicht einmal dievollständigen Studienunterlagen zur Zulassung eines Medikamenteskriegen.
In Zukunft wird es immer wichtigerwerden zu wissen, welche Medikamente in welcher Kombination die besteWirkung zeigen könnten bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge sieeingesetzt werden sollten. In der Onkologie bei anderen Entitätensind solche Behandlungsstudien  universitätsübergreifendviel häufiger zu finden.
Im Haifischbecken desGesundheitssystems verfolgen alle Beteiligten egoistisch ihreInteressen. Da sollten wir Betroffene uns deutlich zu Wort melden.

Josef

----------


## hartmuth

> Überraschend, dass man die Medikamenten-Entwicklung mal auf diese Weise interpretiert sieht: In der Tat sind die Studien so ausgelegt worden, dass für den Bereich, für den es lange therapeutisch nix gab, nämlich nach Versagen der HB, eine Lösung gesucht wurde und wird. Dabei ist völllig klar, dass Ansätze wie die Hemmung von CYP17 (Abiraterone/Zytiga) oder die Programmierung körpereigener Abwehrzellen auf die Erkennung von Prostatakrebszellen (Sipuleucel-T / Provenge) aller Voraussicht nach in früheren Krankheitsstadien erheblich besser wirken dürften.


So isses, Rudolf.
Es wird ein riesiger Aufwand betrieben, um Medikamente für das Endstadium zu entwickeln und zu testen, und nach bisherigem Stand leider immer nur mit dem Ergebnis, den Exitus ein paar Monate hinauszuschieben. Die relativ nebenwirkungsarmen CPY17-Hemmer oder die immuntherapeutischen Medikamente , die du angesprochen hast, werden nicht einmal einer Prüfung unterzogen, ob sie vielleicht bei Hochrisikopatienten bei frühzeitigem Einsatz besser helfen und den Status austherapiert wesentlich hinauszuschieben in der Lage sind. Es spricht viel dafür, das Gesamtüberleben mit diesen Medikamenten entscheidend verlängern zu können, wenn die Progressiondrosselung in einem frühen Stadium zu erreichen versucht wird, und nicht erst im Endstadium, wenn sie kaum noch Wirkung zeigen. Jedenfalls erschließt sich mir die umgekehrte Logik nicht.

Hat sich schon mal jemand überlegt, mit welchen Ergebnissen eine PADT mit Abiraterone oder MDV3100 evtl. aufwarten könnte? Leibowitz könnte seine Triple-HB vergessen und die Wirksamkeit einer PADT würde in ganz anderem Licht erscheinen.
Übrigens: Leibowitz hatte zur ASCO im Mai die Ergebnisse des 10-Jahres-follow-ups mit seinen TAB-Patienten vorgestellt gehabt.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## RuStra

> ...
>  habe mal auf der Seite der Government Gazette als Suchbegriff "prostate cancer" eingegeben - und siehe da, 
> da gibts allerhand, was wir vielleicht mal lesen sollten!


Nun ist heute auch ein statement von Günter veröffentlicht worden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Günter hierselbst noch die deutsche Version einstellen wird, sodass wir nicht rückübersetzen brauchen.

Aber das ist doch schön, oder? Nun können wir im Vergleich zu den statments der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer auf dieser homepage auch die Positionierung der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe diskutieren!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## JürgenS

n


> Die relativ nebenwirkungsarmen CPY17-Hemmer oder die immuntherapeutischen Medikamente , die du angesprochen hast, werden nicht einmal einer Prüfung unterzogen, ob sie vielleicht bei Hochrisikopatienten bei frühzeitigem Einsatz besser helfen und den Status austherapiert wesentlich hinauszuschieben in der Lage sind. Es spricht viel dafür, das Gesamtüberleben mit diesen Medikamenten entscheidend verlängern zu können, wenn die Progressiondrosselung in einem frühen Stadium zu erreichen versucht wird, und nicht erst im Endstadium, wenn sie kaum noch Wirkung zeigen. Jedenfalls erschließt sich mir die umgekehrte Logik nicht.


Es läuft bereits seit zwei Jahren eine Phase III Abiraterone Studie mit kastrationsrefraktären, Chemo naiven Männern, die z.T. einen sensationellen PSA-Abfall zu verzeichnen haben und nach zwei Jahren noch eine stabile Situation aufweisen. Das lässt hoffen.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## spertel

Hallo Jürgen

Der Begriff "naiv" ist mir eigentlich geläufig; in der Konstellation "Chemo naive Männer" erschließt sich mir die Bedeutung allerdings nicht.

Was bedeutet dies konkret ?  Wirkt da die Chemo nicht mehr oder haben diese Männer noch gar keine erhalten ?

Für eine kurze Erklärung wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss

Rerinhard

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Reinhard,

ganz kurz, diese Männer hatten noch keine Chemo erhalten,

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Jürgen,



> ganz kurz, diese Männer hatten noch keine Chemo erhalten,


ja, aber sie hatten HB bis zur Unwirksamkeit erhalten. Ich würde die Medikamente noch früher eingesetzt wissen wollen, z.B. bei PSA 50 wie bei mir. Vor frühzeitiger Chemo habe ich Bammel wegen der erschlagenden Wirkung auf das Immunsystem, auch wenn es vielleicht bei mir angezeigt wäre. 
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Hartmut,

Das Problem ist, dass die Wirkung von Abiraterone nach Versagen der HB auch endlich endlich ist , ich nehme an bei der günstigsten Voraussetzung 2 oder 3 Jahre. Man weiß also, dass Abi nach Versagen der HB wirkt, bei einem Drittel sehr gut, bei einem anderen Drittel mittelprächtig, und das letzte Drittel sind leider Versager. Ob eine HB nach Versagen von Abi wirkt, ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Das herauszufinden bedürfte wohl einer neuen Studie, was ich aufgrund der dadurch entstehenden Kosten für Unwahrscheinlich halte.

Mein Uro ist der Meinung, dass Abi in nicht zu ferner Zukunft eine Zulassung für den Einsatz vor der Chemo erhält, erschließt sich dem Medikament doch so ein viel größerer Markt, was natürlich mit einer  beträchtliche Senkung des Preises einhergehen muss. Ob Abi aber die herkömmliche HB ersetzen wird glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Das wird an der Kostenfrage scheitern, denn so "billig" wie LHRH Analoga wird Abi bestimmt nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## RuStra

Ich bin jetzt mal die statements der verschiedensten Pharma-Unternehmen durchgegangen (es sind 10 an der Zahl!),
 meist liegen 2 statements vor, von Mai (wo schon mal sone "dinner debate" war) und von jetzt (wo wohl wieder sones Treffen geplant ist?)

 Es sind Unternehmen, die ihre Pferde im Stall des PCa-Geschäftes haben, in der Koppel, auf der Rennbahn oder schon wieder im Rückzug befindlich:

 Sanofi     (Taxotere, Cabazitaxel) Mai und Oktober

 Janssen   (Abiraterone)               - Mai und Oktober

Astellas   (XL-184, noch in der Mache) - Mai und Oktober

AstraZeneca (Casodex)                       - Mai

Dendreon(Provenge)                          - Mai

Bayer      (Alpharadin)                        - Mai und Oktober

 Die beiden letzteren sind schnell zu überblicken, es geht in diesen statements im wesentlichen um den Hinweis auf ihr jeweiliges Produkt.
 Interessant finde ich, dass Dendreon davon spricht, dass in der EU 2 Studien zum Provenge geplant sind.

 Sanofi, Janssen und Astellas (und auch AstraZeneca) nehmen aber teils auführlich politisch Stellung und insofern sollten wir uns diese statements genauer anschaun, auch wenn ich diese Papiere hier nicht einzeln durchgehen kann.

 Für Sanofi nimmt im Mai ausführlich der "Head of Global Oncology" Stellung, Dr. Debasish Roychowdhury, dann folgt jetzt im Oktober ein statement ohne Autorenangabe, das aber wohl eher von einem Marketing-Mann geschrieben wurde.
 Für Janssen nimmt beidesmal Frau Dr. Jane Griffiths Stellung, eine Biochemikern, auch an der Spitze des Konzerns tätig.
 Für Astellas ist es beidesmal eine Gruppe von Autoren.
Für das eine AstraZeneca-Papier aus Mai ist die Autorin, Susan Galbraith, auch Head of Oncology.

 Wenn ich in der Besprechung der Oktober-Stellungnahme von Prof. Tombal überrascht war, dass er das end-of-life setting der PCa-Medikamentenentwicklung hervorhob und die so gut wie nicht vorhandene Forschung der Anfangsbedingungen späterer Aggressivität beklagte, so wird dieser Sachverhalt, vor allem von der Astellas-Gruppe, teils ausführlich diskutiert. Schon beim ersten candlelight-dinner dürfte also darüber gesprochen worden sein.

Tombal schiebt die Schuld für diese Schieflage der Pharma-Industrie in die Schuhe, indem er sagt: 


> This comes from industry seeking rapid validation and registration.


 Kunststück, die wollen Blockbuster produzieren, patentgeschützte neue Stoffe zugelassen bekommen, für die sie dann pro Patient mehrere Tausend Euro pro Behandlungsmonat kassieren.

Aber das Argument z.B. der Astellas-Gruppe (Mai-Papier) ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen:



> Advanced metastatic end-stage disease may afford a shorter time period in which to demonstrate an improvement in overall survival; such an improvement is usually required by European Regulatory Authorities for PCa drug approvals (except for luteinising hormone releasing hormone analogues).


Zur Demonstration des Gesamtüberlebens eignet sich eine fortgeschrittene metastatische Endstadium-Erkrankung eher - solch eine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens wird üblicherweise von den Europäichen Regulations-Behörden für die Zulassung von PCa-Medikamenten verlangt (Ausnahme sind die LHRH-Analoge).

Wenn der (patientenrelevante) Endpunkt das *Gesamtüberleben sein soll (overall survival = OS)*, dann ist es in der Tat so, dass man beim Studiendesign am besten fährt, wenn man Männer nimmt, die ein end-of-life setting haben. Selbst bei meiner 2010er Lieblingsstudie mit der Polyamin-reduzierten Diät plus speziellem Antibiotikum sind damals noch hormonrefraktär genannte Männer genommen worden. Man braucht halt nur zu warten und die Toten zählen. Und siehe da: Hier im Test-Zweig lebten die Männer im Schnitt diesen oder jenen Monat länger. Bravo! Endpunkt erfüllt, Wirksamkeit nachgewiesen, her mit der Zulassung!

Das Ganze ist ein perverses Spiel, auch wenn es jetzt mehrere Medikamente gibt, deren begrenzte Wirkung sich vielleicht addiert. An der Frage, wie es eigentlich zu dieser Endstadium-Erkrankung kommen konnte (Androgenresistenz in ihren verschiedenen Formen) und warum man nicht früher ansetzt, ändert das nichts.

Tombal beklagt weiterhin, dass die Industrie Studien ausserhalb des Registrierungs-Fensters nicht unterstütze und dass auch von staatlichen Stellen die universitäre Erforschung von Kombinationstherapien nur schlecht unterstütze.

Aber liegt hier ein Lösungsansatz nicht auf der Hand? Wenn der Renditedruck börsennotierter Aktiengesellschaften ein Engagement in Uni-Projekten, bei denen kein Verkaufsschlager herauskommt, verhindert, dann muss eben der Staat finanzieren. Dann muss eben die öffentliche, universitäre Forschung wieder auf- und ausgebaut werden. 
Dies dürfte allerdings nur gehen, wenn sich die staatliche Gesundheits- und Forschungspolitik ändert. Wenn der mittlerweile hinlänglich widerlegte Marktglaube aufgegeben wird und die Gesundheitswesen organsiert werden als das, was sie sind, Veranstaltungen zur Pflege öffentlicher Güter der Daseinsvorsorge, hier das Gut Gesundheit. Wer die hektischen und jegliche Dimension sprengenden Bankenrettungsversuche der herrschenden neoliberalen Politik sieht, bei denen es auf diese oder jene 100 Mrd. nicht drauf ankommt, kann die 1 Mrd., die die EU seit 2003 (also in 8 Jahren !!) für Krebsforschung zur Verfügung gestellt hat (link: s. Woche gg.Krebs, im Mai), nur als unverschämt wenig ansehen.

Das zweite wäre allerdings die Frage, was als *patientenrelevanter Endpunkt bei Studien mit frisch Diagnostizierten an die Stelle des OS* treten könnte, selbst wenn diese Studien in Zukunft eher von universitäteren Zentren vorangetrieben werden sollten.

Mrs.Galbraith von AstraZeneca zählt die alternativen Endpunkte auf:
PSA-Dynamik, 
CTC-Änderungen (Zirkulierende Tumorzellen), 
RECIST-Kriterien (Link: *Response Evaluation Criteria In Solid Tumors*)
Vom Endpunkt PFS = Progression Free Survival sieht sie ab, weil sich herausgestellt hat, gerade beim CRPCa, dass die Korrelation mit OS zu schlecht ist.

(Ich werde in einem anderen Beitrag auf einen neu vorgeschlagenen Endpunkt eingehen, nämlich bone metastases free survival )

Regelrecht frustrierend empfindet die Astellas-Gruppe die gegenwärtige Pharma-Schwerpunktsetzung und meint, die Industrie müsse sich unangenehme Fragen stellen:
Ist die Gruppe der CRPCa-Patienten wirklich die grösste PCa-Gruppe, die einer Behandlung bedürfen?
Kann es nicht sein, dass Patienten mit einer weniger weit fortgeschrittenen Erkrankung und einer grösseren Lebenserwartung einen grösseren klinischen Bedarf haben?
Kann medikamentöse Therapie den PCa evtl.sogar heilen?
Sind Krankheits-Progress oder Lebensqualität wichtig für die Bestimmung des Medikamentennutzens bei der Behandlung früher PCa-Stadien?

Interessante Fragen und die Gruppe landet bei Überlegungen, die wir alle aus Papieren von Leibowitz & Co von vor 10 Jahren kennen:



> To take this idea a step further, it may be hypothetically possible for some PCa patients to benefit from a medicinal cure for their disease, and potentially take back their lives and never reach the advanced stages of CPRC -  If this ultimate goal cannot be attained, then disease stabilisation with minimal impact on quality of life certainly should be valued alongside overall survival.


Eine medizinische 'Heilung' mag hypothetisch für einige PCa-Patienten möglich sein, sodass sie ihr Leben wieder normal führen können und nie die fortgeschrittenen Stadien des CRPCa erreichen. Wenn dieses ultimative Ziel nicht erreicht werden kann, dann sollte sicherlich die Krankheits-Stabilisierung mit minimaler Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität dem Kriterium Gesamtüberleben beiseite gestellt werden.

 Alles in allem lesen sich die Elaborate der Astellas-Autoren-Gruppe interessant.

Während die beiden Astellas-Papiere ähnlich geschrieben sind, trifft dies bei den beiden Sanofi-Papieren überhaupt nicht zu: Der Head of Global Oncology macht sich im Mai ausführliche Mühe, die Schwierigkeiten im klinischen Vorankommen dieser heterogenen Erkrankung zu beschreiben, ein gut zu lesendes Papier. Das Oktober-paper ist eher ein Haudrauf-Papier, in dem gefordert wird, den Wert der pharmazeutischen Innovation mehr anzuerkennen, nun ja. 
Vielleicht diese Sätze von Mr. Roychowdhury, die dürften uns doch gefallen:



> However, logical combinations and sequences are needed to improve outcomes and move closer to a cure and sanofi-aventis is actively collaborating with the research community to address these questions. It is self-evident from our understanding of cancer biology that multiple concomitant therapies will be required to cure prostate cancer or transform it into a chronic disease. The neoadjuvant setting provides the ideal opportunity to combine multiple modalities (anti-androgen therapy, radiation and cytotoxic chemotherapy) to target the stem cells as well as a micrometastatic disease.


Wir brauchen logische Therapie-Kombinationen und -Abfolgen, um die Ergebnisse zu verbessern und der Heilung näher zu kommen. Sanofi arbeitet aktiv mit der Forscher community zusammen zur Lösung dieser Fragen. Es ist von unserem Verständnis der Krebsbiologie aus selbstverständlich, das vielfache zusammenwirkende Therapien erforderlich sind, um PCa zu heilen oder in eine chronische Erkrankung zu überführen. Das neoadjuvante Einsetzen [von Therapie-Optionen] erlaubt es, verschiedenste Ansätze zu kombinieren (ADT, Radiation und Chemo), um sowohl Stammzellen als auch Mikrometastasen zu attackieren.


Bleibt zu erwähnen, dass Mrs.Griffiths als Company Group Chairman von Janssen politisch den weitesten Rahmen zieht (weshalb sie bzw. das, was sie geschrieben hat, mir am besten gefällt). Sie hat nicht nur die Verbindung von den hier interessierenden Krebs-Themen zur Finanzkrise im Blick ( governments seeking to cut health and other budgets), sie plädiert auch als einzige dafür, von den Krebs-Frauen zu lernen: Much can be learned from the initiatives and successes achieved to date for womens cancers, and applied to male cancers.

Ihre beiden statements sind gut zu lesen, im Oktober-Papier führt sie 4 Punkte auf und macht Vorschläge:

Die Krebserkrankungen von Männern und insbesondere der Prostatakrebs verdienen endlich eine grössere Aufmerksamkeit  da kann man nur zustimmen.Das Health Technology Assessment (HTA) muss transparenter/besser werden. Zu diesem Punkt finde ich hier in D nur wenig, beim Gesundheitsministerium ist ein DIMDI angesiedelt, die ein paar Papier zu Klassifikationsfragen herausgebracht haben -  also kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Übrigens meint sie hier in Abgrenzung zum HTA, dass das Zulassungsverfahren transparent genug sei, hörthört.Die Zeitleiste bis zur Medikamenten-Zulassung durch die EU-Kommission ist verbesserungswürdig, weil intransparent  -   das scheint so, ich habe auch noch nicht begriffen, was man ausser Warten machen kann, wenn erstmal eine Opinion/Stellungnahme von der EMA abgegeben worden ist.Unterschiede in der Handhabung von Medikamenten-Zulassungen oder auch Ausschlüssen in der EU sollten harmonisiert werden.  ja, kann sein, aber das kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Das zweite wäre allerdings die Frage, was als *patientenrelevanter Endpunkt bei Studien mit frisch Diagnostizierten an die Stelle des OS* treten könnte, selbst wenn diese Studien in Zukunft eher von universitäteren Zentren vorangetrieben werden sollten.
> 
> Mrs.Galbraith von AstraZeneca zählt die „alternativen Endpunkte“ auf:
> PSA-Dynamik, 
> CTC-Änderungen (Zirkulierende Tumorzellen), 
> RECIST-Kriterien (Link: *Response Evaluation Criteria In Solid Tumors*)
> Vom Endpunkt PFS = Progression Free Survival sieht sie ab, weil sich  herausgestellt hat, gerade beim CRPCa, dass die Korrelation mit OS zu  schlecht ist.


Das sollen "patientenrelevante Endpunkte" sein?

Wo ist bitte die Relevanz für den Patienten?

Ganz klar ist Gesamtüberleben patientenrelevant. Andere Endpunkte, die ebenfalls relevant ist, wären aus meiner Meinung Lebensqualität und Freiheit von Schmerzen.

Die PSA-Dynamik ist nicht patientenrelevant. Klar, sind Patienten mit schnell steigendem PSA oft diejenigen, die auch einen wachsenden Tumor haben, ein rasch steigender PSA tut jedoch nicht weg, erst was sich dahinter verbirgt. CTC-Änderungen sind ebenfalls nicht patientenrelavt. Und die RECIST-Kriterien sind mehr oder weniger Progressionsfreiheit.

Die Wahrheit ist eine Folgende:
Endpunkte wie Lebensqualität oder Freiheit von Schmerzen sind schwer zu quantifizieren und zu messen. Die Firmen wissen das. Sie wissen auch, dass es gut sein kann, dass ihre Medikamente schlecht abschneiden (die Chemotherapie führt zunächst zu einer Lebensqualitätsverschlechterung), also erfinden sie irgendwelche einfach zu messende Enpunkte, die sie mit den Medikamenten gut beeinflussen können und nennen diese "patientenrelevant".

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Rudolf,
*meine 2-Cents haben sich leider etwas in die Länge gezogen, bitte das zu entschuldigen:
In einem Review wurden die Zulassungszeiträume neuer Krebsmedikamente untersucht. Zwischen 2003 und 2010 wurden:

* 32 von 35 Medikamente wurden von der FDA in durchschnittlich 182 Tagen zugelassen
* 26 von 35 Medikamente wurden von der EMEA in durchschnittlich 350 Tagen zugelassen

Verlängerung der Lebenszeit ist letztlich das vorrangige Ziel der Therapie von Prostatakrebs in den unterschiedlichen Stadien.  Es kann durch die Beseitigung der Krankheit, durch Operation, Bestrahlung oder durch andere medizinische Mittel erfolgen, oder durch die Verlangsamung des Krankheitsfortschritts hin zu einer Entwicklung, wo der Patient an anderen, nicht Prostatakrebs spezifischen Ursachen stirbt. Es gibt jedoch auch noch andere Behandlungsziele die für den Patienten von Bedeutung sind, unabhängig von Lebenszeitverlängerung. Das sind Therapien für Patienten mit kastrationsresistenter Krankheit. Unter ihnen sind z.B. Mitoxantron + Prednison, Strontium-89 (Metastron®) und Samarium-153 (Quadramet®), alle zugelassen, um Schmerzen zu lindern. 
Zometa® wurde auf Grund der Verringerung des Risikos von skelettalen Komplikationen (SREs) zugelassen. Therapien mit Mitoxantron + Prednison zeigt dass die Symptome einer zunehmenden Krankheitslast reduziert werden konnten. Anzumerken ist, dass keine dieser Therapien eine Tumorregression, einen PSA Abfall oder ein verlängertes Überleben zeigen konnten, und trotzdem zugelassen wurden. Lediglich Docetaxel (Taxotere), zur Behandlung von Patienten mit kastrationsresistentem Krankheit zugelassen, konnte in einer randomisierten, prospektiven klinischen Studie eine Lebenszeitverlängerung zeigen.

Was bedeutet eine Zulassung eigentlich? Viele Patienten gehen davon aus, dass nur Therapien zugelassen werden, die keine grossen Nebenwirkungen, aber einen grossen therapeutischen Nutzen besitzen. Das ist nur teilweise richtig, denn die Zulassung erfolgt, nach kritischer Auswertung der Studienergebnisse, auf Grund des Verhältnisses von Nutzen zu Schaden. Ein Problem stellt dabei der bei Studienbeginn geltende "Standard-of-Care" dar. Beispielsweise war bei Beginn der Phase-III Studie von MDV3100 Abiraterone (Zytiga®) noch nicht zugelassen. Ein direkter Vergleich erfolgt nicht. 

*Surrogat-Marker* für das krankheitsspezifische Überleben, bzw. den krankheitsspezifischen Tod, werden in der klinischen Praxis zur Behandlungssteuerung benötigt. Surrogat-Marker sind weiterhin in klinischen Studien erforderlich, weil es in der Regel 4 Jahre dauert, den Endpunkte "Gesamtüberleben (OS)" bei Männern mit hormon-refraktärer metastasierter Krankheit zu erreichen, und 9-10 Jahre bei Hoch-Risiko Männern und lokal fortgeschrittener Erkrankung.
Die Bedeutung dieser Surrogate-Marker hat Eric J. Small (UCSF) in einem Artikel 2011 folgendermassen beschrieben:  




> ...Another major challenge that comes with the approval of multiple novel agents is the urgent need to develop analytically validated and clinically qualified intermediate end points (surrogate biomarkers) for overall survival. This is particularly crucial given that progression free survival end points in this disease remain biased by the biochemical evaluation of prostate-specific antigen, with overall survival remaining the primary drug approval end point. This makes the study of drugs in earlier disease stages with overall survival end points a high-risk strategy in view of the considerable crossover to (approved or unapproved) novel agents for patients treated on the control arm. Scher et al25 summarize the crucially important effort to clinically qualify circulating tumor cells and other biomarkers as intermediate end points of overall survival...


*"... Eine weitere große Herausforderung, die mit der Zulassung mehrerer neuartiger Medikamente kommt, ist die dringende Notwendigkeit, analytisch validiert und klinisch qualifizierte mittlere Endpunkte (Surrogat-Biomarker) für das Gesamtüberleben zu entwickeln. Dies ist besonders wichtig da der Endpunkt "progressionsfreie Überlebenszeit" in dieser Krankheit, durch die biochemische Entwicklung des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens beeinflusst wird. Das Gesamtüberleben bleibt der primäre Endpunkt für die Arzneimittelzulassung. Dies verursacht in Studien von Medikamenten in früheren Krankheitsstadien, mit Gesamtüberleben Endpunkt, ein hohes Risiko in Anbetracht der erheblichen Crossover Problematik des Kontrollarmes. Scher & Kollegen (End Points and Outcomes) fassen die entscheidende Bedeutung der "zirkulierende Tumorzellen" und anderen Biomarkern als Zwischen-Endpunkte für das Gesamtüberleben zusammen..."*


Nun aber zum Thema, welche Surrogate-Marker gibt es beim PCa:

*1. PSA
*Der wahrscheinlich am weitesten angewandte Marker. Er ist einfach zu erfassen, schnell und kostengünstig zu ermitteln. Verschiedene Studien haben gezeigt, dass ein PSA Abfall von >=50% nach Chemotherapie (Docetaxel) von hoher prognostischer Bedeutung ist. Daher wird das PSA als Surrogate-Marker in entsp. klinischen Phase-II Studien verwendet. Natürlich ist die Aussagekraft des PSA Abfalls grösser bei Androgen-Rezeptor gesteuerten Therapien, in Testosteron sensitiven Settings, als bei Kastrationsresistenz und/oder anderen Therapieformen. Phase-III Studien müssen dann aber wieder einen Vorteil im OS zeigen. 

Trotzdem verdanken wir diesem Surrogate-Marker einen erheblichen Entwicklungsschub bei den PCa Therapien. Man ist damit rel. schnell in der Lage, wirksame von unwirksamen Therapien zu unterscheiden, braucht nicht erst aufwändige Vivo Studien mit Bildgebung durchführen. Dies ist sicherlich mit ein Grund für das starke Aufholen der therapeutischen Optionen in den letzten Jahren gegenüber Therapien anderer maligner Erkrankungen.

*2. Progression-Free Survival 
*retrospektive Studien von Nicholas J. Vogelzang und Maha Hussain konnten einen Zusammenhang zwischen PFS, entsprechend der PSA Änderung, Schmerzen und/oder Progression in bildgebender Diagnostik zeigen. Ein Problem dabei ist, dass z.B. eine untersuchte Therapieform das PFS während der Therapie verlängert, dafür die Krankheit aber danach umso schneller voranschreitet, keinen Vorteil beim Overall-Survival (OS) zeigt. PFS ist demnach auch kein alleine geeigneter Surrogate Marker.

*3. CT und MRI Bildgebung (RECIST)
*die volumenmässige Veränderung der mit entspr. Bildgebung darstellbarer Metastasen, sowohl Weichteil-Metastasen, als auch Knochenmetastasen, wird bewertet. Dazu wir in einem 3 Monats Zyklus die entspr. Läsion untersucht und bewertet, bzw. neu aufgetretene Läsionen mit in die Diagnosestellung einbezogen. Die Aussagekraft ist gering (progredient, stabil, regredient) und korreliert eher nicht mit dem OS.

*4. Bone-Scan
*Bedingt durch die relativ hohe Zahl von Knochenmetastasen in fortgeschrittenen Stadien, ist ein regelmässiger Bone.Scan (Knochenszinitigramm) üblich, einfach und kostengünstig durchführbar. Die Sensitivität ist im Vergleich zum PET-Scan bzw. MRI gering, aber wenn das Bone-Scan Läsionen zeigt, sind sie auch vorhanden (hohe Spezifität). Da auch eine Hormonentzugstherapie, eine Bestrahlung oder eine Radionukleidtherapie die Aktivität der Knochenmetastasen reduziert, kann der Bone-Scan als Therapiekontrolle verwendet werden.

Ein Problem ist der sogenannte "Bone-Flare", welcher eine Verschlechterung einzelner Läsionen zeigt, was aber wahrscheinlich auf einsetzende natürliche Knochenaufbauprozesse beruht. Dieser "Bone-Flare" zeigt sich statistisch etwa 3-6 Monate nach Therapiebeginn. Sollte ein Bone-Scan solch einen Verdacht zeigen, oder anderweitige Knochenreparaturprozesse (z.B. nach Verletzungen), muss der Bone-Scan wiederholt werden. Inwieweit eine Verbesserung der Knochenläsionen das Überleben positiv beeinflusst ist nicht bewiesen, fortschreitende Knochenmetastasierung ist aber ein Quell allerleih Ärgernisse, weshalb man das durchaus positiv sehen darf und sollte.

Entspr. Medikamente, wie z.B. Zometa® sind zugelassen worden, ohne dass sie einen Vorteil beim OS gezeigt haben.

*5. Knochenmarker wie NTX/bALP
*Es gibt unterschiedliche Knochenmarker, getrennt für Knochenab- und Knochenaufbau. NTx, welcher im Urin gemessen wird, bzw. bCTX, welcher im Serum bestimmt wird reflektieren den Knochenabbau, bALP (Knochenspezifische alkalische Phosphatase) ist beim Knochenaufbau erhöht. Prostatakrebs mit seinen meist osteoblastischen Metastasen zeigt relativ früh, lange bevor die Bildgebung auffällig wird, verdächtigen Knochenumbau an. Erhöhte Werte von bALP bzw. ALP sind prognostisch relevant was OS angeht

*6. Schmerzen
*ein klassischer Marker für das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung bzw. Bestätigung des Therapieerfolges. Wird als QOL Parameter als Studienendpunkt akzeptiert, auch wenn "Schmerzen" sehr individuell, schwer messbar bleibt. 

*7. Circulating Tumor Cells
*seit einiger Zeit geistert dies durch die med. Literatur. Mehr CTCs sind sicher schlechter als weniger CTCs, aber korreliert das mit dem Krankheitsfortschritt und dieser dann mit dem Gesamtüberleben?
Scher & Kollegen sowie Johann S. de Bono & Kollegen konnten eine Bestätigung des Zusammenhangs zumindest bei kastrationsrefraktären Patienten zeigen. Die absolute Zahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen ist dabei nicht der entscheidende Punkt, sondern die Veränderung der Anzahl. Leider ist die Aussagekraft der CTCs in hormon-sensitiver Erkrankung noch unklar. 

Ein interessanter Ansatz ist der, die Anzahl der CTCs zusammen mit den ihnen anhaftenden Biomarkern zu erfassen um weitere Therapieoptionen gezielt steuern zu können. Ich kenne dies aus dem TKTL1 Test, der den Metabolismus der Kohlenhydrate widerspiegelt.


Keiner dieser Marker korreliert definitiv mit dem Gesamtüberleben, das ist klar. Um aber die Zulassung von Therapien in frühen Krankheitsstadien voranzubringen, muss man irgendwann eine statistische Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung als Endpunkt akzeptieren, sonst wird das nie was. Das klassische Verfahren, dass die Medikamente, nachdem sie aus dem Patentschutz gefallen sind, Off-Label mässig eingesetzt werden, und so langsam in die klinische Praxis diffundieren (z.B. Ketoconazol) ist mit erheblichen, nicht akzeptablen Verzögerungen verbunden.

Eine ungeklärte Frage bleibt auch, ob man gesellschaftlich willens wäre, sehr teure Medikamente einere breiten Masse PCa betroffener Patienten langfristig anzubieten.

Lustigerweise wird momentan nur das OS als Endpunkt akzeptiert, bei der Aussage, ob man "geheilt" ist, bleibt aber z.B. der PSA Wert wichtig, auch wenn er keine direkten Bezug zum Überleben hat. Ein Patient, 5 Jahre nach RPE, beschwerdefrei, Bildgebung klar, aber mit PSA 20ng/ml ist der geheilt - oder eher nicht? Um eine aktuelle Wissenschaftserkenntnis zu gebrauchen "wahrscheinlich nicht".

----------


## RuStra

> Nun ist heute auch ein statement von Günter veröffentlicht worden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Günter hierselbst noch die deutsche Version einstellen wird, sodass wir nicht rückübersetzen brauchen.
> 
> Aber das ist doch schön, oder? Nun können wir im Vergleich zu den statments der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer auf dieser homepage auch die Positionierung der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe diskutieren!
> 
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Mit dieser damals geäusserten Hoffnung, dass sich der BPS-Vorstandsvorsitzende äussern würde, hatte ich das Verschwiegenheits-Gelübde, das offenbar die Gremienarbeit "des BPS" umgibt, unterschätzt: Nichts kam öffentlich herüber, was denn Günter da in Brüssel macht und was herausgekommen ist.

Nun hat sich Günter endlich mal wieder politisch aus der Deckung getraut und im Kontext der heftigen Diskussion über die Abschaffung der EU-Richtlinie zu den klinischen Studien Stellung genommen. Gut so.

Aber das hätten wir viel früher haben können. Und dann wären wir auch früher dran gewesen. Und hätte längst eine ausgefeiltere BPS-Stellungnahme haben können als das, was in dem o.a. Beitrag steht.
Denn: In den Brüssel candlelight-dinner-Gesprächen hat Gesundheitskommissar Dalli explizit zu dieser Richtinie und der Kritik daran Stellung genommen.
Das war also Thema dort. Man hätte das also als politisch brisant erkennen und aufgreifen müssen.

Gleich in meinem ersten Beitrag vom 7.10.2011 habe ich die entsprechenden Aussagen von Dalli aufgegriffen. Wenn man so will, haben wir die Debatte also schon seit 12 Monaten ... bloss dass jetzt erst diskutiert wird ...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nun ist heute auch ein statement von Günter veröffentlicht worden. [...]
> Aber das ist doch schön, oder?





> Equal access to the best treatment within the EU remains our goal we  must keep working towards. Current disparities are difficult to accept  and are unethical in a European Union founded on the basic values of  solidarity and equality.
> 
> Gleicher Zugang zu den besten Behandlungen innerhalb der EU bleibt unser Ziel, auf das wir weiter hinarbeiten müssen. Die gegenwärtigen Unterschiede sind schwer zu akzeptieren und sind unethisch in einer Europäischen Union, die gegründet wurde auf den Werten von Solidarität und Gleichheit.*


*Übersetzung durch Hvielemi

Das ist mal ein Wort!
Gleichheit und Solidarität in der EU.
Schön, das nicht als Klagelied aus Griechenland oder Bulgarien zu hören,
sondern als Vision aus dem grössten und reichsten Land der EU.
Danke Günter!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## W.Rellok

Für uns gelesen...

*publiziert am:* 12.11.2012 8:00 *Quelle:* springermedizin.de, basierend auf PD Dr. M. Spahn, K. Haeni,                             Der Urologe 2012/10 1368-1374*DOI:* 10.1007/s00120-012-3011-6




> Die Inzidenz maligner Erkrankungen in westlichen Industrienationen ist nicht zuletzt aufgrund der zunehmenden Lebenserwartung in den vergangengen Jahrzehnten dramatisch angestiegen. Annähernd 30% aller Patienten bei denen ein maligner Tumor diagnostiziert wird sind >75 Jahre. Auch das Prostatakarzinom (PCa), die am häufigsten diagnostizierte Krebserkrankung des Mannes und dritthäufigste zum Tode führende Tumorerkrankung in westlichen Industrienationen ist trotz des breiten Einsatzes des PSA-Screenings zur Früherkennung auch weiterhin eine Erkrankung des älteren Mannes [1, 2]. Bei Diagnosestellung beträgt das mediane Alter 68 Jahre und nahezu jeder 4. betroffene Mann ist >75 Jahre [3]. Etwa 71,2% der jährlich auftretenden PCa-bedingten Todesfälle in den USA betreffen Männer dieser Altersgruppe


Zusammenfassung:



> Die steigende Lebenserwartung und die zunehmenden Zahl älterer Menschen in der Bevölkerung westlicher Industrienationen erfordern eine kritische Betrachtung der Prostatakarzinombehandlung bei älteren Männern. Insbesondere bei den >75-jährigen Männern besteht aufgrund der in etwa 75% der Fälle vorliegenden multiplen Begleiterkrankungen eine deutlich eingeschränkte Lebenserwartung. Demzufolge übersteigt das konkurrierende Mortalitätsrisiko eines >75-jährigen Mannes das der Tumorerkrankung um ein Vielfaches. Der behandelnde Urologe und der betroffene Patient sollten deshalb mögliche Auswirkungen der Diagnostik und nachfolgender Behandlungen auf die Lebensqualität berücksichtigen. Die Komplikationsraten sowohl kurativer Behandlungsverfahren als auch die negativen Auswirkungen einer Hormontherapie sind im Alter als gravierender einzuschätzen [22].
> Alter, bestehende Komorbiditäten und die individuelle kognitive und körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit stellen neben individuellen Tumorparametern gute Kriterien für eine individualisierte Behandlungssteuerung dar.
> 
> Bei gesunden, aktiven >75-jährigen Männern mit High-risk-PCa (Gleason-Score 810 und/oder PSA > 50 ng/ml) und/oder Patienten mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit < 12 Monaten sollte eine Therapie in Erwägung gezogen werden, alle anderen Patienten profitieren vermutlich nicht von der Behandlung des PCa in diesem Alter.


zum Artikel gehts hier

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> zum Artikel gehts hier


Als Laie hab ich versucht, mich bei Springer-Medizin freischalten zu lassen, um
die hier öfter mal verlinkten Artikel lesen zu können.
Geht nicht; Ich habe ein mail folgenden Inhalts erhalten:




> Da wir dem Heilmittelwerbegesetz unterliegen und unsere Inhalte nur  medizinisch-wissenschaftlichen Fachkreisen zur Verfügung stellen dürfen,  ist die Frage nach einem entsprechenden Nachweis für uns leider  unbedingt notwendig. In jedem anderen Fall machen wir uns strafbar.


Es ist daher für die PCa-Betroffenen Laien hier im Forum sehr hilfreich,
wenn die entscheidenden Passagen eines Artikels zitiert werden,
wie dies in diesem Falle in verdankenswerter Weise geschehen ist.

Carpe diem
Hvielemi

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hvielemi,

Danke, daß du mich auf das Hindernis aufmerksam gemacht hast. 

Ich möchte diesen Zitierweg beibehalten bzw. ausweiten. In welchem Umfang darf dies überhaupt geschehen?
Gerne könnte ich aus den medizinischen Zeitschriften stets den gesamten Artikel als Zitat setzen.

Ralf, der Moderator wird mir sicher helfen.


Winfried


P.S. wir sind hier in München gerade wieder aus einem 1-stündigen Stromausfallschlaf erwacht. Da kehrt man in sich und ist dankbar für die eigene gute Verfassung, damit man noch anderen helfen kann.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich möchte diesen Zitierweg beibehalten bzw. ausweiten. In welchem Umfang darf dies überhaupt geschehen?
> Gerne könnte ich aus den medizinischen Zeitschriften stets den gesamten Artikel als Zitat setzen.


Hallo Winfried

Den gesamten Artikel darf man sicher nicht zitieren ohne Einverständnis das
Inhabers der Rechts. Zulässig ist es aber, Teile zu zitieren:

[QUOTE] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitiere...nternetquellen

Werden aus urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken (kleine) Teile entnommen, so ist dies unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zulässig.[QUOTE]

Das Beispiel aus Beitrag #21 erfüllt diese Bedingung wohl bestens.

Danke für die kompetente Beobachtung der Fachliteratur!
Hvielemi

----------

